# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Final espectacular para magia infantil

## Áaron Ilusionista

Hola que tal!! llevo un tiempo pensando y practicando finales y finales para niños y no encuentro uno que realmente impacte, alguien de vosotros me podria ayudar :Confused:  Gracias..

----------


## ignoto

Después de probar varias cosas, lo que mejor resultado me dió fué una producción de caramelos y, recientemente, la nieve china.

Al parecer, el reparto de caramelos marcaba en los niños un "punto y final". Esto lo descubrí, para mi desgracia, al producir caramelos EN MITAD de una actuación. (¡Nunca mas!)
Cuando ya me funcionaba y todos los niños se iban felices y contentos con sus caramelos... ¡ZAS! Una comunión y el niño "comuniante" era diabético. (¡Menudo papelón!)
Al final opté por la nieve china con música. Mientras la produzco, mi mujer lanza un par de cargas de serpentina de manos desde detrás mio y fin.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Cuando ya me funcionaba y todos los niños se iban felices y contentos con sus caramelos... ¡ZAS! Una comunión y el niño "comuniante" era diabético. (¡Menudo papelón!)


Lo que no slleva a un punto importante en la magia en fiestas en la que vayamos a producir caramélos, galletas o cualquier comestible: Preguntar antes de ir (si ello es posible) si entre los niños habrá alguno diabético, celíaco o con alergia a algo (huevo, frutos secos...). No es baladí.

Por cierto, para vuestra información, los celíacos puden comer huevos kinder (no obstante conlutad a los padres). El mero hecho de preocuparos por los niños ya dirá algo positivo de cosotros, y si coincide con que hay alguno, quedaréis estupendo si le producís algo especial para ellos.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

ya me imagino ignoto la cara de entre palido, morado, rojo y de todos los colores que se te debe quedar cuando te pasa eso del que el niño sea diabetico.... que trago... jeje..
 Bueno pues gracias a los 2 por las ideas.  Un saludo. AaRoN

----------


## MagoJaume

Para evitarse sorpresas de este tipo lo mejor es consultar si los niños de la comunión cumpleaños, etc. somn diabéticos, celiacos, o tienen intolerancia a la lactosa; o bien si por ejemplo haces una producción de caramelos que sean sin azucar, productos sin gluten, sin lactosa, etc. comunicandoselo antes a los padres para que vean que te preocupas por los chicos.
A mi me pasó haciendo la jarra de leche sacar al único niño alergico a la lactosa, desde entonces siempre pregunto antes de nada a los padres si hay algún alergico, y a los niños a quien le gusta la leche.

La opción de la nieve china es la que finalmente elegí tras varias pruebas para el final.
Un Saludo.

----------


## sami

Yo utilizo como final la lluvia de confetti, pero quiero probar un final de lluvia de burbujas que tengo en mente. 

La nieve china supongo que es el final vistoso que suele utilizar Jorge Blass. También la voy a probar a ver qué tal.

----------


## Némesis

No slleva? Cosotros?

O'Malley, estás perdiendo facultades   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Damael

> No slleva? Cosotros?
> 
> O'Malley, estás perdiendo facultades


¿ Y "conlutad" a los padres ? , ¿ quiere decir vestirlos con luto ?

Ay Magic, si es que vamos a por tí........ :P

----------


## EL GRAN CARTAGO

El gran final en una función infantil para mí siempre ha sido un juego que implique globoflexia y que termine como un regalo al niño que ha colaborado. Tras esto, se levantarán todos en tropel para que les hagas una figura a ellos. Casi parecido a lo que ocurre con la aparición de caramelos sólo que no hay problemas de diabetes. 

Un saludo.

----------


## CharlyAstt

Hola
Tengo una pregunta, ami me gustaria terminar mi show con la aparicion de caramelos, pero no se como hacerlo, estaba pensando en la bolsa de cambio, pero la verdad no se... si alguin me puede dar algunos consejos cobre como hacer esto estaria muy agradecido...

----------


## Jeff

Para mi el mejor final para un espectaculo infantil, es de Juan Tamariz. Se reparte kleenex a cada niño y adultos presente y se le aplica el adios. Secreto de magia Potagia, editorial frackson pagina 75.

Realizado como que vamos a enseñarles un efecto de magia, es para todos ellos lo mas "chachi". Es mas barato y menos riesgoso que los caramelos, ensucia menos que la nieve Japonesa (aunque la nieve es un final genial).

Habran mucho que le pareceran un final tonto, pero dejenme decirles que si ustedes hicieron su trabajo bien, los niños aceptaran muy bien este ultimo "efecto", ademas el gran Tamariz no se equivoca y a mi me a funccionado durante años y sigo cosechando aplausos y risas.

Saludos

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Hola Jeff!!
No he entendido bien en que consiste este efecto, me podrias volver a explicar en que consiste?

----------


## Jeff

Saludos, no e dicho el efecto porque pensaba que secreto de magia potagia era un libro que todo el mundo tenia.

Efecto: El mago dice que va a ensseñar a hacer aparecer un billete (o una moneda o cualquier cosa) de un pañuelo de papel (podria ser de tela, pero seria mas caro repartirlos). Reparte kleenex a cada uno de los presente, luego les dice que deben decir las palabras magicas, al mismo tiempo que sacuden el pañuelo hacia arriba... "DIOOOSSSS", bajan el pañuelo "AAAAHH", suben bajen el pañuelo y todos diciendo en voz alta las palabras magicas "DIOS AH".

Dichas accelerando, se dice realmente "ADIOS", mientras todos sacuden el pañuelo despidiendose del mago.

Es un efecto "no magico" pero si 100% comico, bien realizado dura alrededor de 1 minuto.

Saludos

----------


## Elmagojose

hola bueno yo mi final es hacer aparicion de caramelo y despues de ello le digo que les tengo que dejar me tengo que irme hacer unos billetes para ir a comprarme un baston en todo ello tengo un pañuelo en la mano y les digo bueno si soy mago y flas aparece un baston en donde estaba el pañuelo  se quedan muy impactados y nada mas jejeje perodonar por no poer puntos ni nada sorry espero averte ayudado.

----------


## VANISH

tiraboca...aunque sea de recien iniciado y sea realmente facil..un final con musica y tira boca a los chicos los mata...

saludos!

----------


## CharlyAstt

Gracias por su ayuda  :Wink1: 

Se,  el tiraboca esta muy bueno de final ... lo malo es que ya lo hago en una de mis rutinas haciendo aparecer una paloma del monton de papel  :Smile1: 

Capaz que lo haga con la bolsa de cambio, haciendo aparecer unos caramelos y despues lo del baston me gusto mucho  :Smile1:

----------


## CharlyAstt

Que charla le dan a la tormenta china en una fiesta infantil como final?

----------


## emilioelmago

Yo llevo muchos años probando con la guillotina de mano y os puedo decir y probarlo si queréis que es el mejor final que he encontrado para niños.
Suele resultar expectacular.
Probarlo, a partir de 8 años. Si son más pequeños habrá lloros seguros.

----------


## ignoto

La nieve china se suele hacer con música, sin charla.
En el caso de un espectáculo infantil puede darse el problema de que los niños estén "sueltos" (o sea, sin sus padres) como en un colegio o fiesta puramente infantil.
Entonces es altamente probable que, si son pequeños (menores de siete u ocho años) se lancen a recoger los papelitos que caen al suelo.
Mas aún si son de colores.

----------


## magomarcos

> ......la guillotina de mano ........ Suele resultar expectacular. Probarlo, a partir de 8 años. Si son más pequeños habrá lloros seguros.


Solo hasta los 8 años, tu crees que luego de esa edad , ya son concientes de lo que hacen.

Este tema merece un tratado aparte seguirlo en 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=96582#96582

Saludos Magomarcos

----------


## magomarti

Hola,como la mesa en la que desapareces seis tortolas tienes pocos finales que impresionen tanto ,como pega tienes que tener un poco lejos el publico,la nieve china tambien es muy buena ,como pega cada vez que meveia  llegar el jefe del rest, medecia papelitos no ,bueno ahora estoy haciendo la sombrilla viajera y es genial.saludos desde murcia

----------


## Weiss

> Hola,como la mesa en la que desapareces seis tortolas tienes pocos finales que impresionen tanto ,como pega tienes que tener un poco lejos el publico,la nieve china tambien es muy buena ,como pega cada vez que meveia  llegar el jefe del rest, medecia papelitos no ,bueno ahora estoy haciendo la sombrilla viajera y es genial.saludos desde murcia


     A mi no me dice el Jefe de Restaurant lo que debo y lo que no debo de hacer. Me contratan por ejecutar mi espectáculo, y  eso forma parte del show.. ¿O acaso le insinuas tu que parte del menú debe  suprimir porque no es de tu agrado?

     Es algo INNEGOCIABLE.

----------


## humorymagia

Sin palabras Weiss... Sencillamente sensacional...  :Wink:

----------


## Magics Bufons (Paco)

Para mi el mejor final es decir "Adiós". Noooo, en serio...una cosa interesante (que utilizo bastante) es acabar con un efecto inesperado, cuando ya has anunciado (y acabado ) el "ultimo juego". Como un bis inesperado. Yo solia acabar sacando un pañuelo para despedirme....que inesperadamente se transformaba en bastón. Ahora no lo hago, porque lo hago aparecer al principio.  Pero en muchos espetáculos solemos cerrar con una aparición o desaparición inesperada, el plan fhlas, mientras decimos las últimas palabras de despedida.  Es una técnica común en espectáculos para adultos y también efectiva con los chiquillos.

----------


## yang

yo tambien utilizo el papel de la boca, ahún es mas impactante una aparición final de ua tortola o paloma, aunque mucho mas difícil de realizar.

Pero hace unos 5 años enla comunion de un amigo vino un mago y solo me acuerdo de la aparicion de chocolatinas sin azucar ( con una cazuela de aparición) a los niños ( me incuyo a mi) ver como el fuego se transforma en chocolatinas nos encantó.

un saludo.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo ahora acabo, con la sombrilla viajera, en los restaurantes donde no se lo que me voy a encontrar, he acabado también con la jaula de  desaparición de las tórtolas, pero cada vez mas dejo las tórtolas para teatros o similares y las evito en restaurantes.

Respecto a la nieve china le veo el inconveniente que el del restaurante no le guste, no es que me digan lo que debo o no debo hacer, pero muchas actuaciones me han salido después de realizar un bolo en un restaurante gracias a camareros o a los dueños así que no lo hago.

Para las comuniones del año que viene utilizaré seguramente como final la mesa que flota.

Saludos

----------


## animal.gt

yo no soy mago profesional pero tengo amigos que si lo son y se dedican a magia para niños y su final es un clasico aparecer un conejo en su sombrero y regalarselo al festejado si es para cumpleaños o algo por el estilo.

se quedan con un recuerdo del mago!! y que niño no sueña con ver sacar un conejo del sombrero.

----------


## Mago Manè

Lo del conejo esta muy bien pero, y la madre no le da una waya a tu amigo  :D . Mejor preguntar si se puede regalar antes, jeje

Mi final: periodico roto y recompuesto, aparicion paloma. Es lo mas serio del show, jejeje

----------


## chencho

Yo, que comparto escenario con un niño de 7 años, terminaba antes -terminaba él- con producción de caramelos (con la fábrica de caramelos) y una historia sobre "de dónde vienen los caramelos" (es un poco simplón pero es verdad que los carameloshacen levantarse a los niños y te facilita el fin).

Ahora terminamos con tormenta china con música (precedida de unas lágrimas esquimales). Yo digo: va siendo hora de despedirse y Chencho enlaza con lo triste que le ponen las depedidas y las lágrimas esquimales, y yo enlazo después con la historia del agua, hielo, gas y tormenta china a dos manos (o abanicos, jaja).

Bueno, sinceramente, donde se ponga una buena tormenta de nieve que se quite cualquier otro efecto. Los enano se quedan con la boca abierta (bueno, la verdad es que terminar con palomas tiene que ser estupendo, pero nosotros no utilizamos nunca animales)

----------


## DardeX

a mi punto de vista me parece que el final en un show para niños tiene que ser algo que los alegre bastante, por ejemplo prepararse para la despedida poniendose el saco, la chaqueta o algo por el estilo y tomando un baston mientras uno se va despidiendo, si la rutina fue bien y a los niños les guto pues diran que uno no se vaya, entonces dice que como despedida les deja una ultima muestra de magia, transforma el baston en un pañuelo, muestra el pañuelo vacio y hace aparecer un papel, con un papel flash se puede hacer un efecto de fuego que sorprenda y al momento hacer una produccion de una paloma para dejarla libre  o bien una produccion de dulces en el peor de los casos, y con el mismo pañuelo despedirse de los niños, esa me parece una opcion.

La idea del tira boca no me parece que sea un buen final ya que deja con la sensacion de que algo mas va a pasar y termina de manera muy brusca,  y tambien pensandolo un poco un buen final seria con un cambio de atuendo al estilo de la rutina con burbujas del mago mirko, su final me gusta muchisimo cuando cambia todo su atuendo. bueno son ideas que tengo la verdad nose que les parecera no tengo mucha experiencia en el campo de magia infantil pero considero que a un niño le entusiasma ese tipo de cosas.

----------


## rafa cama

Todas las ideas me parecen fabulosas... excepto una. La guillotina. La posibilidad de crear mal rollo que tiene, tanto en niños como en adultos (a mí me da mal rollo, y sé cómo va, y sé que no va a pasar nada, pero me da un mal rollo que no veas) es la antítesis perfecta de lo que me gusta transmitir con mi magia.

Y que al 90 % del público no le moleste y se divierta, pues vale. Pero si hay un 10 %, o un 5% o una persona, a la que le puede dar mal rollo, ¿por qué no usar un efecto que sea imposible que cause mal rollo a nadie? El 99 % se habrán divertido tanto o más, y la persona en cuestión, también (a no ser que tenga fobia al confeti, claro, pero bueno...)

Pero esta es mi opinión.

Por mi parte, creo que la idea del ADIOS con los pañuelos es un final bonito y final, final. Por supuesto, justo antes viene el último juego, y ahí sí, la nieve china (yo pediría permiso antes de ensuciar el suelo de alguien, sea particular o restaurante, de confetti, aunque sea mi espectáculo), tiraboca, etc.

Lo que parece claro es que ese último efecto, a tenor de los nombrados, debe ser muy visual, no demasiado largo, y sin participación del público. No es que lo diga yo, lo he deducido a partir de los juegos propuestos.

Saludines.

----------


## magomarcos

> Para mi el mejor final para un espectaculo infantil, es de Juan Tamariz. Se reparte kleenex a cada niño y adultos presente y se le aplica el adios. Saludos


Siguiendo con tu idea, se pueden mandar hacer, con un papel un poco mas grueso, impreso tu nombre y telefono, realizas el saludo y adios.

Referente al un final fuerte, no creo que sea necesario, pues segun mi teoria, todos los juegos tienen que ser fuertes desde el principio al fin, lo que si uso es la aparicion de una seda de grandes dimensiones que tiene una chistera y conejo conla palabra FIN.

Pues termines con lo que termines, nunca se sabe si es otro juego o es el ultimo.

En mi caso luego del fin, mi ayudante el payasito Tufy, realiza globos para todos los chicos y yo guardo todo el material magico.

Referente a los caramelos, me gustaria saber como hacen para preguntar si hay un peque alergico, si en muchos casos estan los ninos y no estan los padres, lo mas sencillo es no hacerlo y no meterse en problemas.

----------


## DardeX

Lo mismo que piensa magomarcos es lo que yo digo, como puede hacer uno para saber si hay algun niño diabetico o alergico o algo por el estilo, porq no creo que los padres de un cumpleañero por ejemplo sean toda la vida de los demas niños, pero desde mi púnto de vista creo yo que a un niño diabetico no le haria muchisimo daño "1 dulce" ojo 1 no mas de 1, pero tambien encuentro en lo de una produccion de caramelos el problema de que el hecho de haber un niño diabetico pueda ser el unico problema, todos sabemos que los niños son descuidados y podrian atragantarse con un dulce y demas cosas..... es todo un problema y a veces pienso que es mejor dejar los dulces para las canastas o la piñata.

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola.

Con el tema de los caramelos u otros dulces e incluso según que comidas, directamente se lo pregunto a los padres del homenajeado/a y aunque Dardex comenta que lo más seguro que no sepan la vida de los demás niños, ten por cuenta que si algún padre tiene algún niño con problemas de diabetis, celiaco, intolerancia a la lactosa, etc... serán esos padres mismos los que los pongan sobreaviso ya que en todas las fiestas de niños/as siempre hay pastel y chuches por norma general.

¿Que no te saben contestar cuando has hablado con ellos por teléfono? Pues cuando llegas al sitio pruebas a preguntar de nuevo por si pudieron averiguar algo y sino como dice magomarcos dejas sin hacer ese juego que puede ocasionarte algún que otro problema.

Un saludo.

----------


## DardeX

[quote="magomontecarlos"]

¿Que no te saben contestar cuando has hablado con ellos por teléfono? Pues cuando llegas al sitio pruebas a preguntar de nuevo por si pudieron averiguar algo y sino como dice magomarcos dejas sin hacer ese juego que puede ocasionarte algún que otro problema.



> Bueno si, pues es una opcion pero la verdad en mi caso nunca paso y la verdad que jamas se me paso por la cabeza hasta leerlo en este post, pues nunca hice un acto de produccion de caramelos y pues me parecio una buena idea, pero al ver los problemas que este plantea me hiso pensar y pues mi comentario fue ese, y pues gracias por ayudarme a aprender y siempre tomar en cuenta esa clase de detalles.
> 
> DardeX

----------


## DardeX

> Hola.
> 
> ¿Que no te saben contestar cuando has hablado con ellos por teléfono? Pues cuando llegas al sitio pruebas a preguntar de nuevo por si pudieron averiguar algo y sino como dice magomarcos dejas sin hacer ese juego que puede ocasionarte algún que otro problema.


Bueno si, pues es una opcion pero la verdad en mi caso nunca paso y la verdad que jamas se me paso por la cabeza hasta leerlo en este post, pues nunca hice un acto de produccion de caramelos y pues me parecio una buena idea, pero al ver los problemas que este plantea me hiso pensar y pues mi comentario fue ese, y pues gracias por ayudarme a aprender y siempre tomar en cuenta esa clase de detalles. 

DardeX

(perdon que repita pero es que arruine el post anterior porfa si algun moderador pudiera borrarlo porfa porfa y perdon por las molestias)

----------

